# Bees wax



## mudmallet (Jun 30, 2009)

Not enough to make it worth your while unless you're a big time producer. I've seen prices at $1.20 a lb. When i was looking into it i decided that i wanted to get about that rate per Oz to make it worth my time/effort. The problem is that petroleum based waxes drive down the value in the open market of beeswax for almost all uses except specialty ones. Luckily if it's turned into a value added product like a candle or lip balm it does sell for upwards of $16.00 a lb. What a difference hu?!


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Eric, I have never been able to get it for less than 3.00lb in Oregon for 100lb or more, and have seen it for as high as 15.00lb for small quantity, check Ebay to get an idea..


----------



## Eric Baxter (Sep 9, 2010)

I paid $2.50 per pound today. I got 27 pounds so I guess i did o.k.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

If you buy it from different suppliers its $5-10 per pound.


----------

